# tomtom88 is the coolest person ever!



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

yes that is me. nuff said.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

damn. my experiment has failed epicly.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

very much so.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

indubitably.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

cool is just 3 letters away from fool


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

or tool. lol


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

a few more than 3 but....


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

what does your av say around the edge btw. i havent been able to make it out.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> Grateful Dead


i will be when they are


----------

